# adaptive lane tracking question



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just enabled adaptive lane tracking with OBD11 - point of intervention "early (setting via menu)". My question is, in the menu if I don't have this checked, does it default back to the "ping pong" method of lane tracking? Testing it out it seems to, but just was curious what others are seeing. The adaptive setting works well.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I never tried to uncheck it. I hated the "ping pong" action. The adaptive setting is so much better.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

jayin0507 said:


> I never tried to uncheck it. I hated the "ping pong" action. The adaptive setting is so much better.



when i uncheck it on the car settings menu, my whole lane assist goes off.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

atlas titan said:


> when i uncheck it on the car settings menu, my whole lane assist goes off.


Did you do the mod so you have 2 items to check...adaptive lane tracking and lane assist? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Did you do the mod so you have 2 items to check...adaptive lane tracking and lane assist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yep. I redid hebcoding and it does go back ping pong if uncheck


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

What exactly does adaptive lane tracking do?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

GjR32 said:


> What exactly does adaptive lane tracking do?


Instead of it ping-ponging from line to line of the lane, it tries to keep you in the middle.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

KarstGeo said:


> Instead of it ping-ponging from line to line of the lane, it tries to keep you in the middle.


Nice. Does it work well? Does it also not deactivate itself after 15 seconds or so?


----------



## skewer (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you know why you set this to point of intervention "late (setting via menu)". ? I did some research, all the coding instruction for this part is set this to "early "

What's the effect on late vs early ?

I modified mine as early (setting via menu) and it worked pretty well


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My bad I wrote it incorrectly...it is set to "early".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

